# Flashed my 2.5L w/ F1Tuning? Compare my tune to urs



## Sillyrrabbit (Aug 25, 2010)

I flashed my 08 rabbit 2.5L w/ F1Tuning. They had the red twin turbo ferrari in their tent at this past waterfest. I know this company does all european vehicles and alot of TDI's. Just curious to see what ur gain was w/ ur flash.

after the flash i def. felt better throttle responce. when i would roll through a stop sign in 2nd gear and accelerate i would feel the torque which it didnt do before. I now feel like the car has power all the way through the rpm's. even in 5th gear i have pull to pass a car on the highway. 

how does ur flash compare to mine?


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

lol this is like a hot humid day versus a cool dry day for me....lol

any dyno numbers?


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Sillyrrabbit said:


> I flashed my 08 rabbit 2.5L w/ F1Tuning. They had the red twin turbo ferrari in their tent at this past waterfest. I know this company does all european vehicles and alot of TDI's. Just curious to see what ur gain was w/ ur flash.
> 
> after the flash i def. felt better throttle responce. when i would roll through a stop sign in 2nd gear and accelerate i would feel the torque which it didnt do before. I now feel like the car has power all the way through the rpm's. even in 5th gear i have pull to pass a car on the highway.
> 
> how does ur flash compare to mine?


You just described everyone's "gain" to a T.


----------



## Sillyrrabbit (Aug 25, 2010)

seanmcd72 said:


> You just described everyone's "gain" to a T.


no dyno numbers.

Just curious to know if the other flashes were different then mine


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Rev-hang, deceleration-hang, rev-limiter, top-speed limiter, octance choices? Pre and post-flash dyno would be ideal too.


----------



## Sillyrrabbit (Aug 25, 2010)

has anyone else flashed their car w/ f1tuning software?


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

I've never even heard about it before this thread


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

GrkPranksta69 said:


> I've never even heard about it before this thread


F1 Tuning has been a fixture with the hard-core diesel guys over on tdiclub. Their biggest problem seems to be that people shy away from them because of their main guy/owner. Tonino makes a lot of big claims, won't post dynos, and posts a lot of extraneous data (like a datalog from a Ferrari) as a proof source of how great their product is. To make it worse, his mastery of English is...um...lacking, and people on that forum don't read Italian. Not that he posts in Italian but quite a bit of the data sheets he puts up are in Italian. He has a partner in Pittsburgh who's screen name is pyankura, who is very knowledgeable, calm, and articulate, but Tonino tends to dig himself an unrepairable hole real fast. I'd guess that the #1 topic of closed threads on tdiclub involves Tonino. 

There was a claim that he flashed an '09 TDI at Waterfest '09, which blew up, but I don't know if that was proven. Most people seem to be satisfied, though particularly people with pre- CR140 TDIs, and his flashes are often the least expensive you can get.

For your entertainment pleasure:

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=281403&highlight=F1+Tuning&page=2


----------



## Sillyrrabbit (Aug 25, 2010)

yes i remember the italian guy. I couldnt really understand him much. I didnt do the flash at waterfest but i did compare companies. After all said and done im happy w/ the flash and the great price!!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

My Unitronic stage 2+ one off flash is better than f1. Can it even run 93 octane? U want a little bit rev hang so u can shift down to 3rd and beat a ricer only know of f1 from v10 or 12 race cars with paddle shift so they can run race gas with out running like ****. And I've also had revo and I've noticed with Unitronic I can all the way to 7600 rpm before it bounces the limiter, revo was 7100! What's f1's limited 11k?lol


----------



## Sillyrrabbit (Aug 25, 2010)

I can run 93. They didnt delete rev limiter but increased it. I can rev to about 7200. I havent flashed this 2.5 with an other company thats why i started this post to see what differences there were. From what i've concluded these flashes are for the most part the same.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Yep. They're all pretty much fuel remaps. The difference is tweeking,tuning, and PRICE! Which is why I love Unitronic. :thumbup:


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

get that thing up on a dyno and log the AFRs while you're up there. Also could post timing logs and other stuff but that should give you an idea of the quality of the tune


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> get that thing up on a dyno and log the AFRs while you're up there. Also could post timing logs and other stuff but that should give you an idea of the quality of the tune


Why dyno a n/a car for anything unless its built. I'll dyno my rabbit and post the build thread when its done in the spring.


----------



## Sillyrrabbit (Aug 25, 2010)

looking forward to that


----------



## Sillyrrabbit (Aug 25, 2010)

anyone else??


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

sillyrabbit

in order to compare the other tunes to your tune, post some dynos afr and timing logs. this way we can see if your tune is good or garbage. i think people with uni giac and apr have done it already. u are the new kid on the block, so you need to prove that this tune is good. driving it and sayin its good is not enough. especially if you want to sell it. :thumbup:


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

after the flash i def. felt better throttle responce. when i would roll through a stop sign in 2nd gear and accelerate i would feel the torque which it didnt do before. I now feel like the car has power all the way through the rpm's. even in 5th gear i have pull to pass a car on the highway.


----------

